# Connecting tv virgin box and dvd player



## Goldylocks (Aug 11, 2011)

Can anyone out there help me please. I have a non HD tv with one scart socket, a basic virgin box with one scart socket and a very basic dvd player with one scart socket. I have a scart switcher but my question is into which item do I plug the switcher. in other words how do i connect everything up.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Goldylocks said:


> Can anyone out there help me please. I have a non HD tv with one scart socket, a basic virgin box with one scart socket and a very basic dvd player with one scart socket. I have a scart switcher but my question is into which item do I plug the switcher. in other words how do i connect everything up.


can you tell us something about the nature (model) of the scart switcher?

Assuming that the DVD player does only that (play), a basic Y-scart cable would do the trick as well.


----------

